
Cats and Dogs - a one dimensional theory of character - gaika
http://www.logarithmic.net/pfh/cats_and_dogs
======
PieSquared
Hah! Pleasant read. I especially liked this snippet, in which he suggested
that you could become a 'cat' when the person you are conversing with is
trying to make you a 'dog' (cats being assertive, dogs being passive):

    
    
      Them: "Have a seat."
      You: "Let's sit down."
      Them: "Ok."

------
cousin_it
I upmodded this, but

> teaching a creative or assertive skill (for example, programming or
> feminism)

feminism is an ideology (preach), not a skill (teach).

------
j2d2
Dog: make me a sandwich

Cat: what? make it yourself.

Dog: sudo make me a sandwich

Cat: ok.

~~~
swombat
I think you got that the wrong way around. The cat is the one who proposes an
action.

~~~
DanHulton
Yeah, but then it turns into:

Cat: Go make me a sandwich. Dog: Yeah! A sandwich! Yeaaah! Yeah! Oh boy, a
sandwich! Yeaaaaaaah!

~~~
swombat
Nope, according to the article, the dog is quite happy to turn options down.

Cat: Hmm, let's eat something tonight.

Dog: Sure.

Cat: Why don't you cook something?

Dog: Nah.

Cat: Hmm... how about if we just eat sandwiches?

Dog: Sure.

Cat: Well, you gonna make a sandwich or what?

Dog: Nah.

Cat: Sudo make me a sandwich.

...

------
newt0311
interesting idea but the best evidence the guy has is based on Buffy the
Vampire Slayer. Anybody have any real world statistics on this?

~~~
gaika
Start paying attention and you will notice it all around you. Of course it is
too simple to explain everything, but still pretty useful method.

